# TRYING hypnosis for dp?



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone's used hypnosis as a way to help with dp. I'm not talking about therapy per se, but using it to able to function normally socially as a person,


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

that was one of the things i was thinkin of tryin next. i've tried a lot of things and that is one of the things i have not tried yet.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

ANYONE ELSE INTO HYPNOTIC TRANCE? 8)


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Its good,but like all other types of treatment,falls in2 branches.I did 12 sessions of freudian based hypnosis last march and wouldnt totally discount it.The one thing Id have my reservations about was the hypnotists attitude that id regain reality in a clap of thunder once i had isolated the trauma i was hiding from.He meant well but didnt understand the nature of dp.i also found it hard to trance because of the hypervigilance of my conscious mind,analysing each and every specific word,its meaning and the actual 'moment' of trance.Try hypnotic cds first and c how you work with them.If you can enduce a trancelike state,maybee go to a similar freudean based hypnotist and go with the flow.Although I'd suspect that you may get the best results from cds.Thats what i did anyway.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

what kind of cds are you using? i'm using the ones called Paraliminals from this site http://www.learningstrategies.com

care you share your sources?


----------



## The Heretic (Feb 3, 2006)

I have had hypnotherapy. I had 10 sessions with a top hypnotist in the Uk (not Paul MacKenna). To be honest it didn't do much for me except burn a whole in my pocket. I think maybe i was just one of those people who couldn't go under fully. In saying that i did do a lot of crying in the sessions but that was probably because it was 50 quid a session.
Jokes aside, my conclusion is inconclusive yet i feel that a good counciler is just as good as paying for a hypnotherapist.

tHE hERATIC


----------

